# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Diarree + pil

## annesophie

hallo,

Ik zit in de derde strip van mijn pil, heb gisteren voorlaatste pil genomen om 8u 's morgens (dus neem vandaag mijn laatste). Nu werd ik om 22u misselijk en moest ik overgeven en had ik hevige diarree heel de nacht. De nacht van zaterdag op zondag onveilige seks gehad. Ben ik nu nog veilig? en is het nu beter dat ik de pil door pak of mag ik een stopweek inlassen? ik zou liever een stopweek inlassen want ik denk dat het buikgriep is, dus de diarree zal niet direct overgaan, en anders maak ik me heel de tijd druk.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## annesophie

en oja, ik heb mijn pil de vorige keer al doorgepakt

----------


## Oki07

http://www.anticonceptievergeten.nl/

Dit kan je, denk ik, verder helpen als je doet alsof je de laatste pil vergeten bent.

----------


## annesophie

Dankuwel! De site zegt dat ik nu een dag eerder de stopweek kan inlassen. Maar op welke dag moet ik dan terug beginnen als ik niet zeker weet of de pil van maandag nu actief was of niet. Moet ik dan terug beginnen op volgende dinsdag, of op volgende maandag? Ik heb al gehoord dat je zwanger kan worden als je de pil een dag te laat inneemt.

----------


## Agnes574

Een dag eerder als normaal als je een dag eerder stopt  :Wink:

----------


## foefje

Hallo,
Ik heb ook een vraagje. ( lijkt misschien veel op de vraag van annesophie maargoed )
Ik heb vanacht seks gehad, en een uur later de pil van die avond ingeslikt. en 19 uur later ben ik aan de diaree geweest,,
Moet ik nu nog een morning afer pil halen omdat ik gisteravond seks heb gehad?

( ik weet dat ik nu tot aan de stopweek een condoom moet gebruiken)

----------


## fairytale30

Als je binnen drie uur na het innemen van de pil moet overgeven of waterdunne diarree krijgt, is het niet zeker of de pil werkt. Het kan zijn dat de pil nog niet (helemaal) in het lichaam is opgenomen en je de rest kwijt bent geraakt via diarree. Neem enkele uren later een nieuwe pil in uit een reservestrip. Hebt je een meerfasenpil met verschillend gekleurde pillen in een strip, neem dan dezelfde kleur uit een reservestrip. Als je de pil al langere tijd (langer dan 1 maand) gebruikt, is het ook mogelijk één pil over te slaan en de volgende dag verder te gaan met de pilstrip. Dus ik denk niet dat je een MAP hoeft te halen en te slikken, aangezien je pas 19 uur later aan de diarree bent geraakt.

----------

